# Ceado E37SD vs Niche Zero



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Hi all, I'm currently using a niche zero but am considering upgrading to a Ceado E37SD. Unfortunately I don't have the opportunity to try before buying due to where I'm located so I was hoping someone could help me.

If someone has experience with both grinders, could they advise whether there would be a significant difference in quality in the cup (removing all other variables such as puck prep, etc.) moving to the Ceado from the niche? 
Thanks.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

JK1 said:


> ...am considering upgrading to a Ceado E37SD...


A new one, a NOS one or a 2nd hand one ?? ...may i enquire what you'll be paying for it ?


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Rincewind said:


> A new one, a NOS one or a 2nd hand one ?? ...may i enquire what you'll be paying for it ?


I was looking at a new one for €1.8k


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I have had the E37 S for a number of years, coming from a Mazzer Mini electronic with SJ burrs.
I am very pleased with it, quality grind, easy to adjust and strip / clean . I use predominately medium to darker beans via a small hopper.
I cannot speak to the Niche , most people like them for their single dosing ability. Would I have a Niche ? no.


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

El carajillo said:


> I have had the E37 S for a number of years, coming from a Mazzer Mini electronic with SJ burrs.
> I am very pleased with it, quality grind, easy to adjust and strip / clean . I use predominately medium to darker beans via a small hopper.
> I cannot speak to the Niche , most people like them for their single dosing ability. Would I have a Niche ? no.


Thanks for the reply. How do you find the hopper in terms of beans going stale? I would get through 250g in about 4 or 5 days. Is staling something I would need to worry about based on this level of consumption? I was looking at the SD version for freshness.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Beans exposed to air/ light & heat will always deteriorate, an alternative to a small hopper is a short length of borosilicate tube, 56 mm X 100 -150 mm long in place of a hopper. This with a small weight on the beans will give the necessary pressure to feed the beans.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

€1800 can get a lot of grinder for that.


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

cuprajake said:


> €1800 can get a lot of grinder for that.


Is there anything you would suggest looking at?


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Option O P64 new


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

That was my thought.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

As for taste, you will only get the difference between flat burrs and the conical of the niche, maybe a tad more clarity. 

Is it worth the £1800 hell no


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

Saltydog said:


> Option O P64 new


Yeah this was my main other contender at the price point but I've been more drawn to the Ceado.


----------



## JK1 (5 mo ago)

cuprajake said:


> Is it worth the £1800 hell no


My wife has the same opinion


----------

